# mac dre most hip hop songs ever



## goatamineHcL (Jan 9, 2008)

so i just loaded my mac dre collection into winamp and it says i have 673 tracks i dont think ive ever seen any other mc with this many tracks and i dont think i have them all either

so anyone know some other mcs with this many tracks


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 9, 2008)

Tupac for sure...He still's got thousands of songs not released yet...They put out a new one every year-CD not song. I don't know how many he's got, though.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah i guess thats a good point ive got all the rleased tupac albumcs and some unreleased but i bet if everything he ever recorded was available it would probably be more


----------



## Yeah (Jan 9, 2008)

Mac dre had a lot of tracks. But if you like him, try Andre Nickatina. He's from san fran and he's got a good amount of songs. Some songs are under the name dre dog. Good shit.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 9, 2008)

ill look for it ive never heard of him i dont think nickatina sounds familiar but probably from something else thanks


----------



## BayLegacy (Jan 15, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> ill look for it ive never heard of him i dont think nickatina sounds familiar but probably from something else thanks


You've never heard of Andre Nickatina before?! Dre Dog... he did Ayo For Yayo... 7 Letters Coked Out... Killa Whale...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2008)

all in my nasal


----------



## Yeah (Jan 16, 2008)

Killa Whale, one of the best nickatina songs out. I like all of the dre dog shit. All the shit off the new jim jones. Did you get the new CD?


----------

